# Karate, Kung-Fu or Taiqi in Dubai



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Are there any places in the area of JBR or Dubai Marina for practicing Karate, Kung-Fu or Taiqi? During I was staying in Burj Dubai district I utilized Hayya's Class but now I am seeking for the similar ones in the above area since I have moved therein. Please advise.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*world black belt centre*



Tsu Tsu said:


> Are there any places in the area of JBR or Dubai Marina for practicing Karate, Kung-Fu or Taiqi? During I was staying in Burj Dubai district I utilized Hayya's Class but now I am seeking for the similar ones in the above area since I have moved therein. Please advise.


it's closer to your old neighborhood, and maybe it's where you trained previously, but on the mezannine level of the same building where House of Cars is, just south of the Mazaya Center off of Zayed, there's a studio called World Black Belt Centre. Multiple disciplines are taught here by a number of instructors and so you may find what you're looking for.


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Vince,

Thank you very much for your kind advice.
I'll visit there.
Regards.

Tsu Tsu


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

On this thread- I would like to ask if anyone knows of KARATE school for children near or around Emirates Hills? (ie. Lakes etc)

I have a 6 year old who I would love to start in the New year!

Thank you!


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

*Karate School near Emirates Hills*



eusweetheart said:


> On this thread- I would like to ask if anyone knows of KARATE school for children near or around Emirates Hills? (ie. Lakes etc)
> 
> I have a 6 year old who I would love to start in the New year!
> 
> Thank you!


Hello.
There is a good sport club nemed "*Hayya Meadow Club*" nearby Emirates International School. This club has Karate Classes as well (maybe 2 to 3 times a week) for both adults and children.
I ever visited there before and felt that's a very good one. Children are from various countries of course. Please try.
Regards.


----------

